# BIGGEST fox squirrel.



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 28, 2013)

Took a picture of the biggest squirrel I ever saw today. It was almost completely black.

gt40


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2013)

Fox squirrels are mighty purty. Blacks and "lemon pepper" are my favorites.


----------



## state159 (Apr 28, 2013)

Whopper


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 28, 2013)

Those are beautiful. I have killed a couple over the last 30 yrs, but let them go now. I have a black one mounted, bout 15 or so years ago, will post a picture of it here in a minute...they are more widespread than they used to be. That's why I don't shoot them anymore.....well, I better not say that. Several years ago, I was in the stand and watched two chase each other for over an hour. One was solid black, the other was almost white, kinda silver looking, no spots of any other color. I would be sorely tempted if I were to see a pair like that again. Mighty tempted.....


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 29, 2013)

I saw one on my property in Macon county this year. That was the first sighting ever.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## marknga (Apr 30, 2013)

I always cherish the chance to see one.... been a rare sighting for me the last few years. An ol buck Fox Squirrel will sure rat you out .... all kind of barking and prancing once he spots you. Beautiful animal.


----------



## carver (May 4, 2013)

Here's one from my deer stand




He looked to weigh around 3lbs


----------



## mschlapa (May 4, 2013)

Here is the last one we got. I really hope to get one of the black ones too.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (May 4, 2013)

Saw 2 at yuchi while turkey hunting. Beautiful animals. Colored kinda like a skunk but the colors were reversed. Got me excited for squirrel season.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 4, 2013)

carver said:


> Here's one from my deer stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great picture carver.

gt40


----------



## Stieet (May 19, 2013)

Years ago while fishing we saw several around Lake Oconee in the tall pines. One looked totally white.

I've seen a few around The Meadows Gun Club in Smarr, GA just north of Macon.


----------

